# Mowing after Disease Ex, how long?



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

How long should I wait after applying disease ex to mow? I tried searching but wasn't successful. Is 2 days long enough?I did a HOC reset a few days ago and it stressed my lawn pretty hard and I've got some fungus going on on top of that.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

quadmasta said:


> How long should I wait after applying disease ex to mow? I tried searching but wasn't successful. Is 2 days long enough?I did a HOC reset a few days ago and it stressed my lawn pretty hard and I've got some fungus going on on top of that.


Water it in the next day after that I would mow, imo. Also read the label it may have that information.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> > How long should I wait after applying disease ex to mow? I tried searching but wasn't successful. Is 2 days long enough?I did a HOC reset a few days ago and it stressed my lawn pretty hard and I've got some fungus going on on top of that.
> ...


The instructions on the bag are garbage. It doesn't mention mowing before or after and doesn't mention watering in or application around rain

Thanks for your info


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't think mowing is going to matter as long as you are not actually sucking up granules into a bag.


----------



## Mixem (Apr 23, 2020)

Assuming you watered it in then you should be fine to mow...just be sure to to bag your clippings for the affected areas.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Since it's systemic, I wouldn't think it would matter how soon you mowed after application once it's watered in.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

With DiseaseEx the timing doesn't matter very much. The granules are pretty small. I would mow, spread, and then water all on the same day.

As long as you had dew on the grass the morning after spreading, you can mow.


----------

